# Forage Cap polishing



## Gho57rid3r (26 Sep 2007)

Good Day,

I have been a long time reader, rare poster as most questions for me have been asked/answered and for that I thank you.  Now for my question what would be the best way if possible to polish my forage cap.  I know how to clean the white top portion, but I would like to make the black visor as shiny as possible.  Any suggestion would be appreciated and thanks.


----------



## Dipstick (26 Sep 2007)

It doesn't really require polishing.  I  take a soft cloth (my KIWI cloth, usually) and a small amount of water to it whenever it's dusty or covered in fingerprints.


----------



## sharky (26 Sep 2007)

When I went through basic training and battle school we used shaving cream and a cloth to wipe it off


----------



## KPR (26 Sep 2007)

Try Windex and a soft cloth , then a very thin smear of vaseline . You can not touch the visor  you must remove your cap from the top with both hands . You will have to do this daily .

Ken


----------



## Neill McKay (26 Sep 2007)

I've always been able to keep it clean by breathing on it and giving it a quick rub with a dry cloth (a clean corner of a Kiwi cloth, e.g.) or even a bit of kleenex in a pinch.  The key, as noted above, is never to touch the visor.  There's not much you can do if a "remove headdress" comes your way, but in all other cases handle it by the band rather than the visor.  Once you get a bit of brass on it (if you're an officer) then it gets much easier as you have a fingerprint-proof surface to grab.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (26 Sep 2007)

KPR said:
			
		

> Try Windex and a soft cloth , then a very thin smear of vaseline . You can not touch the visor  you must remove your cap from the top with both hands . You will have to do this daily .
> 
> Ken



I wouldn't recommend vaseline, as if the visor portion of the cap is plastic (which on most forage caps it is) the petroleum compounds in the vaseline will breakdown the plastic on the visor, similar to how DEET based insect repellents attacks plastics.  Windex should be ok, but for my visor, I just use a soft sponge with some warm water and dish detergent, then buff it up with a soft cotton towel.  Over time the visor will eventually get scratched up, at which point about the only thing you can do is replace the entire cap.  For stains or dirt that builds up on the material portion, you're best to use a nail brush, cold water, and some mild detergent and just spot clean as necessary, rinsing off the soap residue, then let drip/hang dry.


----------



## KPR (26 Sep 2007)

Used vaseline for ten years with no problem , my experience only though,  key is small amount.


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2007)

clean water, soft (kiwi)cloth, apply elbow grease as required.


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

I thought we got rid of the Forage Cap years ago - who still uses it?


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2007)

The Navy...
(big hint was talk of the white top )


----------



## medaid (26 Sep 2007)

RUMINT says some young A/F pilots want em too


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> The Navy... (big hint was talk of the white top )



Oops, missed that point... never mind...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 Sep 2007)

Here's a picky point. It's not really correct to call it a Forage Cap...that's an army term and they don't wear them anymore. It's called a "Peaked cap." I notice that the online clothing simply calls it a Cap, Man's or Cap Jr/Sr Officer.
I use Windex on the shiny peak and VIM on the white part of my peaked cap.


----------



## Remius (26 Sep 2007)

The only army units that wear forage caps are the two Guard regiments.


----------



## Gho57rid3r (26 Sep 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Here's a picky point. It's not really correct to call it a Forage Cap...that's an army term and they don't wear them anymore. It's called a "Peaked cap." I notice that the online clothing simply calls it a Cap, Man's or Cap Jr/Sr Officer.
> I use Windex on the shiny peak and VIM on the white part of my peaked cap.



I agree that it shouldn't be refereed to as a "Forage Cap" but when I have called it anything but that superiors have corrected me on it.  So I'm not sure what else to call it, but my preference would be a "bus drivers hat" (all in humour -- not to offend anyone or bus drivers).  Also have you found that either the Windex or the VIM to prematurely discolour the "Cap", how long have you been using this method? 

Thanks again to all those that have responded


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 Sep 2007)

Gho57rid3r said:
			
		

> I agree that it shouldn't be refereed to as a "Forage Cap" but when I have called it anything but that superiors have corrected me on it.  So I'm not sure what else to call it, but my preference would be a "bus drivers hat" (all in humour -- not to offend anyone or bus drivers).  Also have you found that either the Windex or the VIM to prematurely discolour the "Cap", how long have you been using this method?
> 
> Thanks again to all those that have responded



Interesting that we've lost the tradition of calling things by their proper names....if they start calling the Frigates boats then you'll really know they are out to lunch (only Subs and the Ship's boats are called boats.
I haven't noticed a discolouration and I've used this method for about 20 years....ever since they gave us back a proper Navy uniform and stopped issuing us army greens and forage caps... ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Sep 2007)

Gho57rid3r said:
			
		

> Thanks again to all those that have responded



I guess you have enough info now to keep it clean ( I always used the shaving cream one myself). As it's veering off on a tangent now, we'll lock it. If you require it open, for some reason, contact a mod.


----------

